# Extended Memory Failure



## Steven7 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi guys. So I have two memory sticks (both Kingston 4GB 1333Mhz) on my desktop PC and I have encountered failure to even boot up on the BIOS POST. I received one long beep followed by three short beeps which I googled according to my BIOS version, is related to Base/Extended Memory Failure. 

I then start to play around by reseating memory or removing memory sticks to pinpoint the problematic components but to no success so far. It may work on one occasion but the next day the same beeps return and I have to open up the chassis and reseat and try a new "combination" to make it work again.

Right now I don't know its a memory stick failure or my RAM slot is broken as I don't have another motherboard to test on. Or perhaps BOTH my memory sticks are defected but seems unlikely as I bought them separately and I just bought one of them weeks ago. 

So guys, any suggestion? or does anyone has a tool to test the condition of the RAM slots as I used Windows Memory Diagnostics before but didn't received any results suggesting defected components.

P/S: Motherboard: ASUS M4A77TD
OS: Win7 x64
Memory: 8GB Kingston 1333


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you tried just one memory module at a time ?

have you tried this diagnostic
Memory Diagnostics Tool - Windows 7 Forums

also try Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Assuming you already had one Kingston and have added another, even identical RAM can have problems if not purchased as a matched pair.
As noted above, try the new stick by itself in each Mobo slot.


----------



## Steven7 (Jan 19, 2007)

I did try one memory stick at a time, it will boot up successfully, sometimes. However, it may failed again in few days. In other words, both RAM sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, even in single memory stick mode.

This is the difficulty in pinpointing the problem I guess as it sometimes work, sometimes just doesn't.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The RAM would be the most likely problem and it should have a lifetime warranty.
A local PC shop would test it for you. If the RAM is determined to be defective,
and budget allowing, I would purchase a 2x4GB matched pair of 1333MHz G.Skill or Corsair.


----------

